# Dad at 13



## Ivan (Feb 13, 2009)

Dad at 13 | Boy Alfie Patten, 13, becomes father of baby girl Maisie with girlfriend Chantelle Steadman, 15 | The Sun |News


----------



## kvanlaan (Feb 13, 2009)

Saw that - it's just sad. Not sure what else to say. I could rant a blue streak about how all the 'safe sex' education/money/training in the world doesn't work and only the gospel will change this sort of nonsense, but you all know that already.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 14, 2009)

This is so sad..

my son is 14, and I couldn't imagine him coming home telling me he's going to be a dad..
I would cry..


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 14, 2009)

I do not know if I think the birth of a new life is so sad, had God not allowed it it would not have happened, what I think is sad i that I think the goverment will eventually use these stories to make mandatory birth control on teenagers or forced abortions or whatever evil thing they can think of, and now that will be sad.
I totally agree that this is a far cry from the ideal situation, but now lets help them, and pray for them.
And be ready for whatever evil will come against new-lives from this story.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 14, 2009)

Martin Marsh;



> ]I do not know if I think the birth of a new life is so sad, had God not allowed it it would not have happened, what I think is sad i that I think the goverment will eventually use these stories to make mandatory birth control on teenagers or forced abortions or whatever evil thing they can think of, and now that will be sad.



To me it's not the new life that's sad, it's that the parents are so young..
I'm glad their parents are being supportive of their children and their decision to have the child, and not kill it..

when this baby is starting kindergarten his dad will hopefully be graduating high school.. 



> “I have started a church course and I am going to do work experience helping other young mums.





> “I will talk to him again and it will be the birds and the bees talk. Some may say it’s too late but he needs to understand so there is not another baby.”



I'd agree it's a little late for this time, but they certainly need to talk to him, so that he will hopefully wait--the next time. I wonder if that church course the girl is taking now..also offers a course on being a young dad and the responsibilities that come with that as well??



> I totally agree that this is a far cry from the ideal situation, but now lets help them, and pray for them. And be ready for whatever evil will come against new-lives from this story.



I will certainly pray for them, just as with these other young people having babies..


Young mum set for triplets at age 17 | The Sun |News

this young lads sister blames their dad--he apparently left his family for some one else..

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2238066.ece


http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/article2238252.ece


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Feb 14, 2009)

ain't that beautiful? If I was the father of that Chantelle I would demand that miscreant hand over 100 oz of fine gold for polluting my daughter.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Feb 14, 2009)

Saw the video and I do not believe this boy is 13.


----------



## steven-nemes (Feb 14, 2009)

He looks so stinking young. 

And why would a fourteen-year-old girl have sex with a twelve-year-old boy? Those two years make a big difference at that time in their lives... More like that girl polluted that boy...


----------



## historyb (Feb 14, 2009)

Me and my wife wonder if maybe she didn't have an older boyfriend and the 12 year old took the blame.


----------



## JonathanHunt (Feb 14, 2009)

He is 13.

I love my country.

I am sure it happens in trailer parks in the USA but they probably hush it up. Or lynch the responsible party.

We have no shame in our nation.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 14, 2009)

JonathanHunt;




> I am sure it happens in trailer parks in the USA but they probably hush it up. Or lynch the responsible party.
> 
> We have no shame in our nation.



not just trailer parks in the USA, in the neighborhoods of the rich as well, the only difference, is that parents here take their children to kill their grandchildren...we have no shame either..


----------



## AThornquist (Feb 14, 2009)

This is sad and it can certainly get worse as time progresses. O great sovereign King, if your will allows, let this situation unfold into something that would bring you glory...


----------



## Mark Hettler (Feb 14, 2009)

My daughter is about to turn 13. The other day she told my wife that when she grows up she wants to get married but not have any children unless they adopt. My wife asked why, because she doesn't want to go through pregnancy and childbirth? My daughter said no, it's because she doesn't want to have S-E-X, it's so gross.

I can't imagine someone that age as a parent.


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 15, 2009)

This is so sad! So heartbreaking! I can't even describe what I think of this only I'm glad they didn't abort the baby. But what sadness!


----------



## kalawine (Feb 15, 2009)

JonathanHunt said:


> He is 13.
> 
> I love my country.
> 
> ...



Did I miss something?


----------



## BJClark (Feb 15, 2009)

kalawine;



> Did I miss something?



no, it's just this story is about kids in England..


----------



## Galatians220 (Feb 15, 2009)

*Alfie may not be "Pops" after all...*

Richard Goodsell: I'm the real daddy, Alfie and I want a DNA test to prove it | News | News Of The World

It's a very ugly story. But yes, Jonathan, it happens here. A lot. Counseling for 5 years in a crisis pregnancy center, I saw tons of things like this. Even uglier, if that's possible.

May the Lord be glorified, still and all, in all He creates.

Margaret


----------



## Ivan (Feb 15, 2009)

JonathanHunt said:


> He is 13.
> 
> I love my country.
> 
> ...



I didn't post this to give a black eye to England. Far from it. These kinds of things happen in the USA and shame is a thing of the past here.

I love my country too and I love yours as well, Jonathan.


----------



## charliejunfan (Feb 15, 2009)

If the guy had a job, and if the U.S. allowed those that young to marry(and if they were saved) it would be a good thing, I know we don't think like that but men should be men sooner, and women should be women sooner. John Owen and Jonathan Edwards both went to college super early and had children super early, I advocate young marriages, if they met the requirements.


----------



## BJClark (Feb 15, 2009)

Those parents need someone to knock them up long side the head allowing these kids to stay the night with each other..in the same bed!!

It's not just the kids who need an education..it's the parents as well!!


----------



## OPC'n (Feb 15, 2009)

Galatians220 said:


> Richard Goodsell: I'm the real daddy, Alfie and I want a DNA test to prove it | News | News Of The World
> 
> It's a very ugly story. But yes, Jonathan, it happens here. A lot. Counseling for 5 years in a crisis pregnancy center, I saw tons of things like this. Even uglier, if that's possible.
> 
> ...



This story just keeps going down further and further. Where *were *the parents?


----------

